# Hurricane heading towards ARIZONA. ..



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The surge will be a Ten foot wall of illegal Aliens.
Someone from Arizona was wondering why anyone would live in a hurricane zone ? 
I forgot who it was.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

We may luck out and a bunch of illegals will drown or get bit from ragging rattle snakes trying to get to higher ground!!

It is funny the illegals here in Ga don't look like the folks who run that meXian gov down there!!!!


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

crewchief said:


> We may luck out and a bunch of illegals will drown or get bit from ragging rattle snakes trying to get to higher ground!!
> 
> It is funny the illegals here in Ga don't look like the folks who run that meXian gov down there!!!!


Yeah, just the same Kemp's gonna start up his pickup to haul them home after the election. I'll donate some cash for gas. :mrgreen:


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Me too!! If that black lady wins she's gonna cover Stone Mt with a tarp. Oh course Lowe's says a tarp that size will be millions $$$$$$$..


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

crewchief said:


> We may luck out and a bunch of illegals will drown or get bit from ragging rattle snakes trying to get to higher ground!!
> 
> It is funny the illegals here in Ga don't look like the folks who run that meXian gov down there!!!!


keep an eye out for floating bails of weed and kilos of all that other stuff,, lmao


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, so far, we're weathering this* hurricane* pretty well.

It started out this morning (Tue.) at about 4 am or so. It rained for about 45 min. It then started back up again, on and off. A heavy drizzle might be a good description.

Supposedly by Wed. at about 5 pm, it should have passed over us, en-route to Utah. The weather heads were predicting up to 3-4" in our area. I suppose that could happen, but so far, it ain't.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Arizona's weather about to become much...um...Flake-ier.



I dunno whether to be proud of Flake because he did what his conscience told him was the right thing, or angry at him because he gave in to inappropriate and unfocussed "me too" feminist hysteria.
Well, in any case, this is his last term in office, so he's safe from censure and repercussions.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Flake might be the democrats next presidential nominee. 
Sounds far fetched. 
He's acting suspicious. Lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard Pocahontas was considering a run in 2020.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

She'll get extra pts for being a missorachio Massachusetts *****. They're down on the cape.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I need a t shirt "I survived hurricane Rosa"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

AZdave said:


> I need a t shirt "I survived hurricane Rosa"


Yeah.....me too! We didn't get anywhere's near the amount of rain that was predicted. We had some rain, but it was more-or-less just a heavy drizzle. When it did rain hard, it was only for a few minutes at a time.

Anyways, I'm glad that we dodged a hurricane. I've seen them on tv, and that's close enough for me.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Yeah.....me too! We didn't get anywhere's near the amount of rain that was predicted. We had some rain, but it was more-or-less, just a heavy drizzle. When it did rain hard, it was only for a few minutes at a time.
> 
> Anyways, I'm glad that we dodged a hurricane. I've seen them on tv, and that's close enough for me.


Lol, PARA, 
You put the hex on yourself (bad Kharma ) from that one comment you made about the East coast Hurricane. 
Don't start calling this Hurricane a big deceivment from Mother Nature.. 
(Info) Mother Nature does Kharma.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

A bad hurricane can't hurt much there in Arizona,,, I mean you ain't got no trees or anything its just desert, right?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

crewchief said:


> A bad hurricane can't hurt much there in Arizona,,, I mean you ain't got no trees or anything its just desert, right?


Have you ever been inside a sparkplug-sandblasting machine?
That's what a windstorm in the Great American Desert is like.

It's guaranteed to make your teeth shiny-bright...along with any bones the sand might expose from under your skin.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have you ever been inside a sparkplug-sandblasting machine?
> That's what a windstorm in the Great American Desert is like.
> 
> It's guaranteed to make your teeth shiny-bright...along with any bones the sand might expose from under your skin.


The weather people call dust storms haboobs (Arabic for big wind) now.

In the service I went through my share of buffons: Typhoons that required a lot of work for a rain storm.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm surprised at how much bad weather Phoenix experiences. From Haboobs (ginormous dust storms) to some serious flooding. 

We're up in the mountains (5K+ feet elevation), so we don't see/get that kind of weather.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

crewchief said:


> A bad hurricane can't hurt much there in Arizona,,, I mean you ain't got no trees or anything its just desert, right?


Up here in the high country, we have trees all over the place. If you jumped out of a plane at 0 dark thirty into AZ., come daylight, chances are, you'd have no idea you were in AZ.

The 1st time my brother came from CA. to visit us here, he was amazed at how PNW it looked up here. We have mountains, Pine trees, streams, ponds, lakes, and what have you.

You have to go south to find the sand, flat land, and cactus.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok, I get it. I just heard that the Mexican army said they don't need to bring their agent orange with them when they invade!! As for a jump in the mountains,,,, it's hard to maintain 1,000ft there. But, you call we haul brother!!!!! Almost forgot, you ever seen a hung jumper in your tour of duty??


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Steve I have put a finger in one when I was young and dumb...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

crewchief said:


> Ok, I get it. I just heard that the Mexican army said they don't need to bring their agent orange with them when they invade!! As for a jump in the mountains,,,, it's hard to maintain 1,000ft there. But, you call we haul brother!!!!! Almost forgot, you ever seen a hung jumper in your tour of duty??


No.....but I was in the same stick when two jumpers were killed. 80 lb. test cord that secures the static line to the chute didn't break as it should have. One jumper bouncing off the plane, and didn't fall until the jumper right behind him, jumped, struck him and both then fell to their death unconscious.

One of the troops landed less than 300' from where I ended up.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

crewchief said:


> A bad hurricane can't hurt much there in Arizona,,, *I mean you ain't got no trees or anything its just desert, right?*


I guess you've never been here? We've got plenty of desert alright, but you'll find plenty of trees in the Coconino, Kaibab, Prescott, and the Apache-Sitgreaves National Forest. We've also got the White Mountains and the Mogollon Rim. We also get, are you ready for this? SNOW! Man, you've gotta' get out more often.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Speaking of SNOW, AZ has the southern most ski lodge located here just east of Tucson, mt. Lemon.
Of course there is another ski lodge up in Flagstaff.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks Desertman, cool picks.

Paratrooper, I had 1 hung jumper in my time period. It happened on Okinawa back in I think 70. He survived but going back around to the DZ to cut him free was scarry. He was giving us the cut me free signal, hands over emergency chute or helmet I can't remember. We were told it was way more dangerous to drag him back in the bird with our electric retrieve motors. I bet the wind back there is really bad.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

crewchief said:


> Thanks Desertman, cool picks.
> 
> Paratrooper, I had 1 hung jumper in my time period. It happened on Okinawa back in I think 70. He survived but going back around to the DZ to cut him free was scarry. He was giving us the cut me free signal, hands over emergency chute or helmet I can't remember. We were told it was way more dangerous to drag him back in the bird with our electric retrieve motors. I bet the wind back there is really bad.


When I left the military, I went to our company's supply room to see if they had some boxes I could have. One of the boxes I was given, had the name Lopez on it. He was one of the two killed. He was in a platoon other than mine.

I didn't know him all that well, even though we were in the same company. But, it was an eye opening moment when I was given the box. I'm not a religious guy, but I did share a thought with him, hoping he was resting in peace.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

10-4 brother.... one of my most vivid moment while in the Nam was fire trucks would come out so we could hose the blood out of the birds duel rails and off the floor after a days missions. We carried alot of bags, that's how the Army nicked named us trash haulers, inside joke. Oh yeah mortar magnets toooo..

Have a good day brother,,, we'll meet in person sooner or later..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

crewchief said:


> *Thanks Desertman, cool picks.*
> 
> Paratrooper, I had 1 hung jumper in my time period. It happened on Okinawa back in I think 70. He survived but going back around to the DZ to cut him free was scarry. He was giving us the cut me free signal, hands over emergency chute or helmet I can't remember. We were told it was way more dangerous to drag him back in the bird with our electric retrieve motors. I bet the wind back there is really bad.


You're welcome! You oughta' come out here some time, Arizona is just freakin' awesome. There's no place like it on the face of the earth, but then again I love and am proud of my home state.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have you ever been inside a sparkplug-sandblasting machine?
> That's what a windstorm in the Great American Desert is like.
> 
> It's guaranteed to make your teeth shiny-bright...along with any bones the sand might expose from under your skin.


:anim_lol:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Have you ever been inside a sparkplug-sandblasting machine?
> That's what a windstorm in the Great American Desert is like.
> 
> It's guaranteed to make your teeth shiny-bright...along with any bones the sand might expose from under your skin.


Well how'd ya think I stripped my cars before restoring them? Another benefit of life in Arizona for a gear head. Just leave 'em out and let the wind do the work.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I was born and raised in the PNW. Up there, you don't see vehicles with a lot of sun damage, like you do down here in AZ. I've seen some vehicles that are only a few years old with badly damaged paint.

Parts like hoods and roofs. A guy I know has a 2012 Ford F-150 that he bought brand-new locally. The hood & roof on it are already going bad. Ford won't do anything about it. Paint shop wants almost $2K to re-do it. 

And, if you have any plastic exterior parts on your vehicle (and who doesn't), you can count on them to go from black to gray in a matter of a couple of years. The sun here can be brutal! 

I have a 7x24 cargo trailer. It has two 14"x14" vents on the roof. The covers to the vents are plastic and opaque to let light in. I replaced both vent covers about 4 yrs. ago or so. The sun literally ate them up and spit them out. Both covers were extremely cracked and broken in pieces. The trailer hasn't moved from where it's been sitting since 2010. 

We are planning on selling it in the near future. So....we had to go by some more new vent covers. This time, we bought covers that are light-weight galvanized metal. Although they won't allow any light in the trailer, but they won't self-destruct either. 

My pick-up truck is a 2002 Chev. 1500HD crew-cab. It's all white. I bought it used back in 2005. The paint on it is still very good. My wife's car is a 2006 Honda Element. It's paint is orange. We bought it used as well, back in 2009. It's paint is still pretty good, but there are a few spots on it's roof, that have turned kind of pale orange. 

If we buy a new car or truck down the road, chances are very good, it will be white.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I was born and raised in the PNW. Up there, you don't see vehicles with a lot of sun damage, like you do down here in AZ. I've seen some vehicles that are only a few years old with badly damaged paint.
> 
> Parts like hoods and roofs. A guy I know has a 2012 Ford F-150 that he bought brand-new locally. The hood & roof on it are already going bad. Ford won't do anything about it. Paint shop wants almost $2K to re-do it.
> 
> ...


Oh God yes!

We work from home and don't have to commute. I have a 2001 Chev. 2500 HD we bought new and 2 antique cars that I've restored. All have been kept in our garage so we haven't had any issues with paint, interiors or plastic. Fortunately for the antique cars there isn't any plastic in them except for the steering wheel rim and hand crank knobs. The sun can also do a number on interiors as well. Before the 2001 we had a 1991 Chev. 2500 that had a cloth interior that literally was falling apart due to the sun. At the time I had 3 antique cars that occupied the garage and that truck was left outside. It too had paint and plastic issues, if I remember correctly it may have been after about 6 or 7 years? I guess if I had to commute I'd probably buy a car cover so as not to leave my vehicle exposed to the sun in a hot parking lot all day long. But then again car covers don't last too long either as the fabric will deteriorate over time, and there's always the risk of the cover being stolen.

Fortunately though we don't have too many issues with rust. Rust is the bane of anyone who is into auto restoration, you can be sure of that. It's one thing to have to paint a car, quite another to have to do panel repairs along with rusted out floors. Unibody vehicles being the worst offenders when it comes to rust. Rust free older vehicles will always command a premium price over their rusted out counterparts regardless of how bad the paint is. Even over those that have since been repaired. Comparatively speaking of course.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Arizona's a nice place where it's easy to find someplace to shoot.
But there's always those damn' hitch-hiking cactuses, with their thumbs out.

I never have stopped to pick one up.
But I always wonder why those saguaros are trying to leave their Arizona paradise.

Maybe it's the frequent sand storms.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Arizona's a nice place where it's easy to find someplace to shoot.
> But there's always those damn' hitch-hiking cactuses, with their thumbs out.
> 
> *I never have stopped to pick one up.*
> ...


You don't want to try pickin' any of those up or any cactus for that matter unless you don't mind picking glochids out of your skin. About the best way is to use Elmer's Glue, just spread it over the affected area, let it dry and then peel it off. The Saguaro's are pretty heavy though more than likely you'll need a crane. Just don't get caught or even defacing one as it is a crime in Arizona.

No, they're not trying to leave, they're just waving to say "hello". They've even got their own traffic cop directing all of them in. Even Snoopy loves it here! He's been here a long time and by the looks of it he ain't goin' nowhere. Unless of course his fighter plane arrives. Once the battle's over he'll be right back from where he came. He's immortal. At least until the sun becomes a red giant and then we're all doomed. Or if the Democrats gain control of both the house and senate.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm no cacti expert by any means, but it's my understanding that some of the bigger ones are well over 100 yrs. old. 

The more "arms" they have, the older they are? :watching:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well, if Snoopy lives in Arid-Zona, I guess that it must be paradise.
Funny rocks and friendly cacti can't all be wrong.

But what happened to that poor P-51?
Did it get too hot in the torrid sunshine, and had to shed some panelling to cool off?

BTW: In Arizona, does the sun shine during the night-time too?

"The sun was shining on the [sand],
Shining with all its might;
And this was very strange because
It was the middle of the night..."

-Lewis Carroll, _The Walrus and the Carpenter_ (slightly altered)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, if Snoopy lives in Arid-Zona, I guess that it must be paradise.
> Funny rocks and friendly cacti can't all be wrong.
> 
> But what happened to that poor P-51?
> ...


I'm thinking you're confusing Arizona with Alaska.

Both states start and end with an a. I can see how that might happen.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm no cacti expert by any means, but it's my understanding that some of the bigger ones are well over 100 yrs. old.
> 
> The more "arms" they have, the older they are? :watching:


Indeed they are. From what I understand they start to develop their arms when they are between 75-100 years old. I don't think that the amount of arms has anything to do with their age? They could and probably do begin to develop any number of arms at the same time or at different time intervals. Some never develop any arms at all. Some of them as you probably already know can reach heights of up to 50 ft. and can weigh as much as 2 1/2 tons. The tallest known Saguaro reached a height of about 80 ft. it was toppled in a storm somewhere near Cave Creek. There's probably more out there of that height that haven't been discovered as of yet. The Sonoran Desert covers a large area and is only found in Arizona and Northern Mexico. There's gotta' be thousand's of acres that haven't been walked upon by humans. It's a fascinating place indeed, my favorite place in all of Arizona.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, if Snoopy lives in Arid-Zona, I guess that it must be paradise.
> Funny rocks and friendly cacti can't all be wrong.
> 
> But what happened to that poor P-51?
> ...


No, but I'm glad they had the hood open. That's some freakin' engine!

That gentleman kneeling on the ground was a ball turret gunner, he was small in stature but a very big man indeed. He said he was cramped up in that thing for each entire mission, his knees almost up to his chest. It was an absolute honor and privilege to be able to speak with him and listen to his stories.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My daughter and I were guests aboard both the B-17 and the B-29, but not for flights...only during static display.
But she got some extra duty at the B-17's navigator's station when she told the guys that she was her grade-school-class's Official Navigator and Map Reader.
It was hard to pry her loose when it was time to go, and she still remembers it.

I find the cactus-wren and cactus-owl holes in the saguaros to be very interesting.
Why don't the birds' excavations, and their nest-stuff, harm the cacti?



paratrooper said:


> I'm thinking you're confusing Arizona with Alaska...


No. It's just that there seems to be so very much sunshine that a mere 12-to-17 hours just wouldn't be enough time.

During summer up here, sun's up before 5:00 AM, and sets after 10:00 PM.
In our winter, we're so clouded over that it's impossible to tell whether the sun's up at all.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My daughter and I were guests aboard both the B-17 and the B-29, but not for flights...only during static display.
> But she got some extra duty at the B-17's navigator's station when she told the guys that she was her grade-school-class's Official Navigator and Map Reader.
> It was hard to pry her loose when it was time to go, and she still remembers it.
> 
> ...


I was just having a little fun with you. :smt033


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I knew that.
...And vice-versa.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *My daughter and I were guests aboard both the B-17 and the B-29, but not for flights*...only during static display.
> But she got some extra duty at the B-17's navigator's station when she told the guys that she was her grade-school-class's Official Navigator and Map Reader.
> It was hard to pry her loose when it was time to go, and she still remembers it.
> 
> ...


They offered flights on both the B-17 and B29 for $425 if I remember correctly. I believe each flight was for an hour? They sounded pretty awesome taking off.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Man oh man.....did we ever have some lightning and thunder last night. Pretty hard rain at times as well. The thunder was doing a very good job at rattling the windows. 

Got more rain tonight as well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You think you've got rain?
Up here, we're known as Washington because, well...
We have a song about it.
It ends:
"...South of the border,
Down Washington way...
South of the border,
We're _washing away_."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> You think you've got rain?
> Up here, we're known as Washington because, well...
> We have a song about it.
> It ends:
> ...


I used to live in WA., just on the eastern side though.

The temps here have dropped big time. It was actually a bit on the cool side today. I had to wear my sweatshirt. Gonna be the same on Monday. But, that's usually the way Fall makes it appearance down here. It's toasty warm one day, and cool as can be the next.

Anyways, I ain't complaining any. Just making a commentary or two. :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Buddy sent me this pic of last weekend. He was up in northern AZ. doing some camping and hunting. They woke up to this Sunday morning.








Click on to enlarge.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Buddy sent me this pic of last weekend. He was up in northern AZ. doing some camping and hunting. They woke up to this Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 16274
> 
> Click on to enlarge.


That does not look like too much fun.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Buddy sent me this pic of last weekend. He was up in northern AZ. doing some camping and hunting. They woke up to this Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 16274
> 
> Click on to enlarge.


Up here, we call that white stuff "solid sunshine." :mrgreen:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

He said that they were expecting some rain and were prepared for it. 

No one mentioned snow, though. Trees? Yeah.....we got trees in AZ. :smt033


----------



## azgranny (Oct 23, 2018)

Lets me glad we only got some of the rain. My stubborn family just rode out Hurricane Michael in Panama City.


----------

